# XD/XDm Reliability



## wiseguy

I know I'm going to buy a 9mm, but my choice is naturally the problem. I currently carry a Sig P220 both as a duty weapon and a CCW, and for variously reasons am switching caliber. I've heard good and bad things about XDs, from both ends of the spectrum regarding reliability. How reliable are striker fired weapons? I've heard bad things about polymer flexing in Glocks, is this common in all polymer guns? How durable are XDs? How reliable are these weapons? I like how they feel and point, and when I've shot them at the range I've been very accurate, I shoot them better than my Sig. I very much enjoy the XDs but I need to know if this is a safe weapon to be used on duty and for concealed carry. I couldn't find any law enforcement agency that carries the weapon and wasn't sure if this was because of reliability or politics or "if it aint broke don't fix it" attitude towards whatever the dept weapon might be.


----------



## bps3040

Mine Xd.40 has 2500 rounds thru it and my wifes XDsc9 has 1100 thru it ..no problem. Here is info on a torture test they did with the XD. This is from the arsenal..... http://arsenal.mojo4m.com/1852/

« Ragnar's Newest Addition? | Front page | The Troubled History of the... »
***DRAFT*** My New Baby : a Springfield XD-45acp Service Model
As noted below, I decided, after much research, to go with the Springfield XD. Although my decision to go with the XD wasn't based solely on info from any single source, Springfield's 20,000-round XD Torture Test (see below) was pretty damned convincing.

My critical item is reliability. Accuracy is important, of course, but accuracy isn't really in question for any of the major handgun models. Variations in accuracy show up for highly skilled shooters shooting from sandbag rests. For most shooters, though, shooting from a standing position, the biggest variable in hitting the target is going to be the shooter rather than the gun. When and if I'm capable of shooting 2" groups from a standing position, I'll start worrying about whether my handgun can keep up. Now, none of this is to infer that the XD isn't accurate. From everything I've read, it's equal to or better than most of its competitors on that score. For me personally, though, discussion of handgun accuracy is largely academic. Now, about that XD Torture Test:
The Ice Test. We filled a tub with water, dropped in the XD with a magazine and put it in the freezer for a week. Breaking it free by dropping the "gunsicle" onto concrete, we let it thaw out on the way to the Oak Tree Gun Club, our favorite outdoor handgun range. Upon arrival, we inserted a fresh magazine into the XD and fired. We fired about 150 rounds before wiping it down and lubricating it. Result: zero malfunctions.

The Dirt Test. Following the lead of the Glock tests, the XD was "caked, covered and buried alive in soils of varying consistencies." We used everything from dust and ash to moist dirt and sand. We fired 100 rounds after subjecting the XD to each of the five kinds of dirt, for a total of 500 rounds. Predictably, sand proved the most challenging to its mechanism. After burying the gun in sand, then stepping on it to grind it in, we took it out to shoot. The slide cycled noticeably slower, but the gun never jammed. Result: zero malfunctions.

The Mud Test. The XD was covered with thick, gritty mud. After a quick shaking off, it was fired 100 times. Mud went everywhere from the recoil, mostly on the shooters, some on bystanders--it was amazing how much sprayed off the gun. Still, the gun kept working. Result: zero malfunctions.
And then there was the Water Test, the Degreaser Test, the Tire Test, the "Throw it off a Mountain" Test, etc., etc. On top of this, there was the little matter of 20,000 rounds pumped through the gun along the way. Through all this abuse, the weapon never skipped a beat.

The manufacturer has also demonstrated a plugged barrel firing test (yikes!), and another torture test involving a 48-hour saltwater test, a sand test and a truck and bulldozer test, all with no malfunctions.

I understand most Glocks are able to withstand the same or similar torture tests. The Glocks are the weapons I've seen most commonly compared to the Springfield XDs. I probably would've been just fine with a Glock--though I found a number of reviewers who never liked the Glocks but love the XDs.

I headed over to the local gun show today still undecided between the XD40 and the XD45acp. I've never bought into the idea that caliber is critical. Everyone's heard the anecdotes about PCP-crazed psychos who can take on 50 rounds of 9mm and just keep coming, but the truth is that 99.9% of mortal humans hit in the middle of the chest at close range with a 9mm hollowpoint are going down PDQ--no ifs ands or buts. On the other hand, you can blow someone's arm off with an elephant gun and still fail to incapacitate him.

My prior semi-auto pistols have all been 9mm, because of magazine capacity and ammo expense as much as anything else. These days, magazine capacity is not as much of an issue. The XD-45acp magazine holds 13 rounds, vs. 16 for the XD9 and 12 for the XD40. My interest in the .40 or the 45 as compared to the 9mm had more to do with variety than anything else. In any event, I was planning to go with the 5" Tactical model either way. After having a look at the guns being offered at the various booths, I decided on an XD-45acp Service model (4") in black:

For my money, I think the Tactical model is a better-looking unit (image HERE), but it's also bigger, heavier and more expensive. After considering that this gun's going to spend most of its life stashed in my glove compartment, compact practicality won out over cool looks.

If there's any question as to whether the Springfield XD was the right option, Jawa Report commenter "LC Guido Cabrone" shared the following for consideration:
Our rentals have been through more abuse and more rounds fired than any personally owned weapons ever will. (Well, with one exception I can think of, but most of us can't afford to dump 45,000 rounds downrange in a month and a half... (Yes, that guy is a serious shooter and was getting ready for a competition.))

We have had four total malfunctions with our XD rentals. Our four inch nine lost it's cocking indicator, (the little silver pin that sticks out of the back of the slide), and the four inch forty lost a cocking indicator, (no biggie, it's more of a convenience than anything else), broke the tip off of the ejector, (dunno when it happened, it just started tossing the brass back over the shooter's shoulder, again, no biggie), and, finally, broke a locking block at about 25,000 rounds. That tied it up, but, since Springfield told us it was one of the first ones built, and had been to half the gun mags in the country before we got it, there was no telling how many rounds were fired beforehand.


----------



## hbski

"The XD series has undergone a reliability test in which an XD-9 was run over with a truck, frozen in a block of ice, caked with sand, stripped and degreased, and firing nearly 20,000 rounds without a single malfunction in the process.[7][8][9] "

wiki


----------



## BT2Flip

wiseguy said:


> I know I'm going to buy a 9mm, but my choice is naturally the problem. I currently carry a Sig P220 both as a duty weapon and a CCW, and for variously reasons am switching caliber. I*'ve heard good and bad things about XDs, from both ends of the spectrum regarding reliability.* How reliable are striker fired weapons? I've heard bad things about polymer flexing in Glocks, is this common in all polymer guns? How durable are XDs? How reliable are these weapons? I like how they feel and point, and when I've shot them at the range I've been very accurate, I shoot them better than my Sig. I very much enjoy the XDs but I need to know if this is a safe weapon to be used on duty and for concealed carry. I couldn't find any law enforcement agency that carries the weapon and wasn't sure if this was because of reliability or politics or "if it aint broke don't fix it" attitude towards whatever the dept weapon might be.


There are NO reliability problems with XD at all ,under any conditions !
I don't know where you got the info... but , you might want to re-question the witness :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Spartan

This has been posted before, but I will post it again:

http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php


----------



## VAMarine

The XD/XDM run fine with few if no problems, the main reasons that it's not an issued gun in big depts are:

1: If it's not broke, don't fix it. Most Depts that I've been familiar with use:
A: Glock
B: Sig
C: S&W
And are happy with the results, and they have a long standing history with these makers.

2: Maintenance, there aren't a lot of sources for repair parts for the XD in the US, THIS IS CHANGING, but to date there is a "service issue" to be considered by any agency looking to deploy the XD as an issue gun. Most depts have their own armorer programs and that would have to be changed as well with the issue if a new sidearm.



> How reliable are these weapons? I like how they feel and point, and when I've shot them at the range I've been very accurate, I shoot them better than my Sig. I very much enjoy the XDs but I need to know if this is a safe weapon to be used on duty and for concealed carry.


Very relaible, what would make it _not_ safe? My wife has a saying about this:

"In today's world of lawyers and stupid law suits, if a gun wasn't "safe" it wouldn't be on the market for fear of liability issues"

The XD is just as safe as any other gun out there.

I've started putting my XDM through the paces, I'm not doing anything as insane as the above mentioned torture test, but so far it's at over 300 rounds in tow sittings with no cleaning, that's Winchester White Box, Federal 124gr +P HSTs, and some old stock Master Cartridge 115gr JHPs that were pretty nasty looking and "well aged" the XDM is shooting it all with aplomb and asking for more. 

XDM9 Size Comparison Pics

Springfiled XDM-9 Range report


----------



## Spartan

VAMarine said:


> Very relaible, what would make it _not_ safe? My wife has a saying about this:
> 
> "In today's world of lawyers and stupid law suits, if a gun wasn't "safe" it wouldn't be on the market for fear of liability issues"


Tell that to Ruger.



VAMarine said:


> I've started putting my XDM through the paces, I'm not doing anything as insane as the above mentioned torture test, but so far it's at over 300 rounds in tow sittings with no cleaning, that's Winchester White Box, Federal 124gr +P HSTs, and some old stock Master Cartridge 115gr JHPs that were pretty nasty looking and "well aged" the XDM is shooting it all with aplomb and asking for more.


I sure hope so. I routinely shoot 300+ rounds _per range visit_ on my guns. My longest stent of non-cleaning was with my Beretta 92FS. It was just a busy few weeks because I would go to the range with a co-worker, then I taught my mom how to shoot and my step-dad came with me so we all went to town on it (as well as my .22 pistol), then meeting with some other friends and going by myself ended up at 1,200 rounds without so much as a wipe down. She never let me down. After that, I felt sorry for her and cleaned her up.


----------



## VAMarine

Spartan said:


> Tell that to Ruger.


Exactly, Ruger, who enacted a recall in order to prevent any law suits.


----------



## Spartan

VAMarine said:


> Exactly, Ruger, who enacted a recall in order to prevent any law suits.


True. They did the right thing, but they also released a gun that was potentially not safe. There'd be no recall if there didn't have to be.

I'm just saying just because it's sitting on the shelf, doesn't mean it's 100% safe and some are safer than others, is all...


----------



## BT2Flip

The ONLY issue with XD -vs-XDm is...

the XD is a bit bulky, square, larger and less "aerodynamic", than the XDm

:anim_lol::anim_lol:

the XDm is "more curvy" less square, a bit easier(more friendly so to speak) on those with "smaller hands"...

good enough for my nephew fighting in Iraq , good enough for my & my family :smt1099:smt1099


----------



## wiseguy

Thank you everyone for your input and the torture test links. After the reviews and research on my own, I went to the gun shop....just to browse the two....and it's funny how an XDm9 followed me home. I love it! Thanks again everyone :smt1099


----------

